# small pack man carb tool



## backhoelover (Aug 19, 2015)

had anyone seen the small pac man needle in the barrel of the ruixing carb yet small then the small single d carb tool


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 19, 2015)

here it is


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome...another tool to buy. Now I'm gonna have to track down where to buy that one


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol I was the one that call ryobi about it they didn't know what I was talking about


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 20, 2015)

That was on a Ryobi? I have a Husky with the screw there but it is a phillips. Hope you can find the driver you need!


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Aug 28, 2015)

I got mine from hlsupply


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 28, 2015)

for the small pack man not the small single d


----------

